# HRD Standings site down for days



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

does this mean they are putting the scores up or does the site just suck?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I would pick option 2.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> I would pick option 2.


:dito:


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Could be they're updating the site with scores. I checked my account last week and they had changed/approved my civilian status to veteran, when it was just showing me as a civilian a week earlier.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

FYI, 

The HRD Web Site is back up, surprise surprise, no test scores though.


----------



## LTSO16 (May 30, 2007)

I just tried to get to the log on page and it keeps crappin out, congrats to those who can even get that far


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just got this email a few minutes ago...

Dear HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System User,​ 
You have probably noticed that the HRD SOARIS is currently not working. Our system has been off-line most of this week due to a server failure. We are making every effort to return the on-line systems offered by the Human Resources Division (HRD) to service as soon as possible.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Please visit the Civil Service News & Updates section of our internet website at http://www.mass.gov/civilservice for periodic updates and information. 

Sincerely,
[email protected]​


----------

